
Building a Fast Search Experience - onehp
http://engineering.autotrader.co.uk/2017/10/27/building-fast-search-experience.html
======
jamra
You can use observables to replace the first search with the following one.
It’ll still run but you wont get weird UI behavior. You can also ignore
repeated searches with the same params that may occur with observables. I
can’t remember the exact observable odd the top of my head.

Also, consider the trackBy part of ngFor. You can replace the need to remove
and add entire cards.

------
Redsquare
The site would be 10 times faster if it was not infested with ads, still cant
search for multiple makes.

~~~
stevenwoo
I don't know how to access the dealer site in the article, but the consumer
site lets one pick multiple makes with the more search options button. The UX
doesn't make this obvious that this is the way to do this, but that is a
different issue.

~~~
Redsquare
I really cant see that, just allows a single selection.

~~~
stevenwoo
If you select the search options button in the Search group box, it brings up
a new page. That page has multiple group boxes for selecting separate
make/model combinations for a search.

------
mikelbring
Is autotrader.co.uk and autotrader.com two different companies?

~~~
onehp
Yes, they are completely separate companies.

